# Hello from Aledo



## jrkimbrell (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm finally finding my way around here. My name is Robert, I am an EA and I live in Aledo, it's great to have a place to communicate with other Masons and learn from them.


----------



## JTM (Mar 22, 2010)

welcome.


----------



## Txmason32 (Mar 25, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## flttrainer (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome Brother.  Where is Aledo?


----------



## jrkimbrell (Mar 25, 2010)

Aledo is between Fort Worth and Weatherford. About 15 minutes east of Weatherford on I-20.


----------



## flttrainer (Mar 25, 2010)

Ah, the green part of the Republic.


----------



## jrkimbrell (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, although our terrain does surpass dirt and cacti, I wouldn't always call it green!


----------

